# Just started folding for TPU



## adam99leit (Oct 26, 2009)

I just figured i would let you all know i started folding for the team 

i have a GTX 280 running 24/7 right now and a GTX 295 on the way so ill be pumping out some ppd for the team


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2009)

First...Thank you, and welcome to the group.

Second...pop in this thread, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88193 , and announce yourself

The guys here will be more than happy to help you maximize your PPD. Have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet hardware you have!  Glad to have you onboard!


----------

